# Kennametal promo



## Janger (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm not sure if this is valid in Canada but Titan is promoting a sale on 3 styles of end mills. I think it is a significant discount but still $41USD for 0.375" one end mill plus shipping??? I buy chinese 8mm (roughly equiv to 0.375) for $8.40. The 12mm ones are $25 each including shipping. They do take 3 months to get here... I'm sure the kennametal ones are better - but I'm more likely to screw up and bust them before I wear them out. If anyone knows if this is avail in canada and who to talk to about it? 

https://www.kennametal.com/us/en/pr...6IUqikch5orfhQKwvp-AHI8g-3E4h9W0pE2EcbQ_niQsY

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32834548832.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.580a4c4dU3l6Nz


----------



## Tom Kitta (Aug 10, 2020)

25 CAD for a 12mm end mill? Is it like extra hardness or special? I get them at $12 CAD for regular Tilan coated from China but they only take up to HRC50 (so mild steel, non hardened alloy steels). It takes at most 3 weeks to get to me. 

They also make HRC end mills up to 70 RHC- in variatey of special coatings. Very good stuff. 

Here is a link so you can get yours for $12. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32896890158.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1fdb4c4dsghY1a

I have like more then a dozen end mills from them. Great stuff. Last a long time. 8mm costs under 5CAD. 

I would not be shocked if premium Chinese endmills (not they ones for 12) were not just cheaper but better quality then stuff from Kennametal.


----------



## Janger (Aug 11, 2020)

They are HRC50 for $22 so a bit harder than the link you provided. Still I'll trade 5HRC for $10 less. As usual Tom knows where to get stuff.


----------

